# How a scam in EVE Online turned into its greatest rescue mission



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2017)

Hai,

How a scam in EVE Online turned into its greatest rescue mission

A master scammer takes on a cruel corp in the depths of space.

It's an awesome story.

Source:How a scam in EVE Online turned into its greatest rescue mission | PC Game


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2017)

Oscar material right here.


----------

